# DONKS



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

I think its pretty obvious that the ugly ass wastes of metal that we call DONKS are hear to stay(they've been around since 2000) how do you guys feel about that.?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Jul 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18007317
> *I think its pretty obvious that the ugly ass wastes of metal that we call DONKS are hear to stay(they've been around since 2000) how do you guys feel about that.?
> *


Actually Donks been around since the early 90' and they got mainstream exposure in the early 2000's in music videos and stuff (pretty much like lowriders but different time period)

And hey can't stop the donk ppl from doin what they like so they're here to stay :biggrin: Different strokes for different folks :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18007492
> *Actually Donks been around since the early 90' and they got mainstream exposure in the early 2000's in music videos and stuff (pretty much like lowriders but different time period)
> *


the whole age of lifting and themes passed if you see a lifted or theme whip its usually a whiteboy. its all about Motor,candy paint and Offsets


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 11:23 PM~18007522
> *its all about Motor,candy paint and Offsets
> 
> *


yup now it is. Been seeing more motor work done to these things lately


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i never cared for the super liftedonks but that blue regal is clean. Is that considerd a donk


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 9 2010, 11:51 PM~18007735
> *i never cared for the super liftedonks but that blue regal is clean. Is that considerd a donk
> *


Regals are still G bodies i guess and Donks are only 1971-1975 caprices/impalas


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 04:23 AM~18007522
> *the whole age of lifting and themes passed if you see a lifted or theme whip its usually a whiteboy. its all about Motor,candy paint and Offsets
> 
> 
> ...


that regal looks tight id drive that any day


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 9 2010, 09:51 PM~18007735
> *i never cared for the super liftedonks but that blue regal is clean. Is that considerd a donk
> *


98% of the layitlow majority thinks so


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18007522
> *the whole age of lifting and themes passed if you see a lifted or theme whip its usually a whiteboy. its all about Motor,candy paint and Offsets
> 
> 
> ...


I DO LIKE THESE, I DONT CONSIDER THESE TO BE DONKS, I CALL IT A LOWROD  IF THEY SIT TOO HIGH, LIKE TO WHERE YOURE MODDIN SUSPENSION THEN ITS A DONK. I SAY IF ITS BUILT WITH TASTE THEN ITS COOL


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 PM~18008441
> *I DO LIKE THESE, I DONT CONSIDER THESE TO BE DONKS, I CALL IT A LOWROD  IF THEY SIT TOO HIGH, LIKE TO WHERE YOURE MODDIN SUSPENSION THEN ITS A DONK. I SAY IF ITS BUILT WITH TASTE THEN ITS COOL
> *


both those cars are lifted in the nose those are 24s


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18008473
> *both those cars are lifted in the nose those are 24s
> *


SHIT I DONT CARE THESE TWO LOOK REALLY CLEAN, MOSTLY THAT REGAL


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

YEA THE REGAL IS DOPE but these over sized rims are like..... whack


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 9 2010, 11:36 PM~18008511
> *SHIT I DONT CARE THESE TWO LOOK REALLY CLEAN, MOSTLY THAT REGAL
> *


 


this is my limit for height and wheel size, 26s look cool on some cars but personally i wont push past 24s.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Jul 9 2010, 11:38 PM~18008518
> *YEA THE REGAL IS DOPE but these over sized rims are like..... whack
> *


 :uh: to each his own i guess


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

yall thinking something like this ? I'm not too impressed by these at all I'll stick to small tires and wire :biggrin: this one is on 28's


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 9 2010, 11:47 PM~18008560
> *yall thinking something like this ? I'm not too impressed by these at all I'll stick to small tires and wire  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah white people are still overdoing it :angry:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 11:49 PM~18008570
> *yeah white people are still overdoing it :angry:
> *


YEP, MY BRO PUT 22S ON HIS 62 FOR CRUISIN IN 08, IT WAS STILL JUICED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Esoteric  Today, 12:23 AM
> 
> the whole age of lifting and themes passed if you see a lifted or theme whip its usually a whiteboy. its all about Motor,candy paint and Offsets *


 I do think donks went through their childish phase. Kinda like Randy Moss in his College days! :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I am seeing more Maturity In the styles. 


































34's-34,000 :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Truck lift kit on a car + oversize bling rims + fucktard behind the wheel = DONK


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

my theory is, If you have to raise the car to fit the rims on it, then they shouldnt go on it.   just my .02


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 10 2010, 05:48 AM~18009204
> *my theory is, If you have to raise the car to fit the rims on it, then they shouldnt go on it.      just my .02
> *


how bought if you have to use something to lift the car off the ground becouse the tires are too small? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass












uh not bad ass :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 back in the day


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 10 2010, 06:48 AM~18009204
> *my theory is, If you have to raise the car to fit the rims on it, then they shouldnt go on it.      just my .02
> *


x2


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 07:34 AM~18009513
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...



lets make this topic worth reading, post some more pics of those regals, t-types, and GNs :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 10 2010, 05:48 AM~18009204
> *my theory is, If you have to raise the car to fit the rims on it, then they shouldnt go on it.      just my .02
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 07:34 AM~18009513
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 01:42 AM~18008538
> *
> this is my limit for height and wheel size, 26s look cool on some cars but personally i wont push past 24s.
> 
> ...


those tires are to big for me


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 08:30 AM~18009503
> *:0  back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


That's tough!  I'm not into hotrods, but I would drive that bitch like I stole it.. :sprint:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2010, 07:25 AM~18009166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think black southerners started lifting and putting big wheels on cars because they didnt like the jeeps and trucks with the lift kits like the whites... they wanted their own style.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 12:20 AM~18007492
> *Actually Donks been around since the early 90' and they got mainstream exposure in the early 2000's in music videos and stuff (pretty much like lowriders but different time period)
> 
> And hey can't stop the donk ppl from doin what they like so they're here to stay  :biggrin: Different strokes for different folks  :biggrin:
> *


me i like donks, a tru donk is a 71-76 chevy, i think the word donk fucked up wen that donk magazine came out and there was using non donk cars on big rims like boxs bubbles and any other car on big rims so people was looking at them and calling any car with big rims a donk,wich is not tru at all, a donk could be a stock car, big rim car or a lowrider thats what south florida fools been doing for decades


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 08:30 AM~18009503
> *:0  back in the day
> 
> 
> ...



Damn if im not mistaking that looks like chicago back in the day


----------



## Krichard (Jan 11, 2003)

These styles are ok...I wouldn't go bigger than 22"s on a car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Krichard_@Jul 10 2010, 11:19 AM~18009714
> *These styles are ok...I wouldn't go bigger than 22"s on a car.
> *


u say that but on them big 70s chevy you can go 26s tuckin in them fender wells


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

this donk is 71-76, all others are box, bubble etc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi-Riser_(automobile)


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

A imponk! Shit about to catch on like fire. Coming 2 2010 Nopi show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

dubbed out GTO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 11:21 AM~18010298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jul 10 2010, 08:11 AM~18009685
> *Damn if im not mistaking that looks like chicago back in the day
> *


it is thats down by comiskey. that was a style back in the day it was the Hiriser/Gasser Look


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 10 2010, 12:42 PM~18010451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this styles kinda been around for a long time but few ppl actually knew it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 12:44 PM~18010821
> *wtf was that^?^?^?^?^?^?
> 
> *


lol, I think a 70's oldsmobile delta rag affectionately known as "THE OLDSMOLADE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 01:47 PM~18010831
> *lol, I think a 70's oldsmobile delta rag affectionately known as "THE OLDSMOLADE" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ballin' :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 11:44 AM~18010821
> *
> So this styles kinda been around for a long time but few ppl actually knew it
> *


yup it wasnt a big scene but people have been lifting cars long before donks


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 02:22 PM~18011043
> *yup it wasnt a big scene but people have been lifting cars long before donks
> 
> 
> ...


Now I got something to say to ppl that constantly bash donks lol


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Jul 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18007317
> *I think its pretty obvious that the ugly ass wastes of metal that we call DONKS are hear to stay(they've been around since 2000) how do you guys feel about that.?
> *



That shit aint goin nowhere it is here to stay as long as you got all these broke ass ****** financing or rentin rims that cost more than their rent to try and floss like a baller to impress some hoodrats


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 07:29 AM~18009493
> *bad ass
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## oklahomacutlass (Jul 6, 2010)

Im a donk rider i love donks n I got a low rider too I like donks better but its lots of people dats like donks and hate lowriders its just all about where u come from im from the south so donks are everywhere and i really donk see lowriders at all but it dont matter what u ride as long as the person who owns the car like it than i love it


----------



## oklahomacutlass (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jul 10 2010, 12:40 PM~18011131
> *That shit aint goin nowhere it is here to stay as long as you got all these broke ass ****** financing or rentin rims that cost more than their rent to try and floss like a baller to impress some hoodrats
> *


u need to chill wit dat nonsense building a donk cost proly about the same or even more to build and u can say the same about lowriders


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oklahomacutlass_@Jul 10 2010, 06:42 PM~18012414
> *u need to chill wit dat nonsense building a donk cost proly about the same or even more to build and u can say the same about lowriders
> *


 :yes: no matter what car you hook up it gets expensive quick


----------



## oklahomacutlass (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 04:46 PM~18012432
> *:yes: no matter what car you hook up it gets expensive quick
> *


dats wat im sayin but this dumbass up here dont even know wat he talkin about he proly aint even got a car period :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oklahomacutlass_@Jul 10 2010, 06:48 PM~18012443
> *dats wat im sayin but this dumbass up here dont even know wat he talkin about he proly aint even got a car period  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oklahomacutlass_@Jul 10 2010, 06:48 PM~18012443
> *dats wat im sayin but this dumbass up here dont even know wat he talkin about he proly aint even got a car period  :roflmao:
> *



i dont see you posting up any pics of your cars :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oklahomacutlass_@Jul 10 2010, 05:36 PM~18012390
> *Im a donk rider i love donks n I got a low rider too I like donks better but its lots of people dats like donks and hate lowriders its just all about where u come from im from the south so donks are everywhere and i really donk see lowriders at all but it dont matter what u ride as long as the person who owns the car like it than i love it
> *


 :0 u even speak donk :biggrin:


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is the "quality" of Donks around here...


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

to each his own..i personally dont like donks at ALL but some of em arent too bad..that regal was clean..its theyre car they can build it how they want it.. for me if theres no daytons on it then it would have to have torqu thrust style rims or rallye wheels.. and if you wana talk about the cars that were raised up back in the days do a google search on gasser.. usually tri-5 chevys but anything couldve been built as a gasser you can still see em at the track once in a while...


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 10 2010, 09:24 PM~18013596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf kind of a hack job engine bay is THAT :wow: like the rust too..shouldve spent that money on the car 1st...rims later.. again just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 08:25 PM~18013602
> *to each his own..i personally dont like donks at ALL but some of em arent too bad..that regal was clean..its theyre car they can build it how they want it.. for me if theres no daytons on it then it would have to have torqu thrust style rims or rallye wheels.. and if you wana talk about the cars that were raised up back in the days do a google search on gasser.. usually tri-5 chevys but anything couldve been built as a gasser you can still see em at the track once in a while...
> *


dont get it twisted some of those cars can haul ass with those big ass wheels
_JwnLx4h7oo&


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 11:27 PM~18013611
> *wtf kind of a hack job engine bay is THAT  :wow: like the rust too..shouldve spent that money on the car 1st...rims later.. again just my .02  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know how things are in the rest of the country, But around here, this is the normal. A donk is simply some p.o.s. with big ass rims, and usually candy. Body work and interior etc is of no importance. I believe(at least locally) this started with Broadway cruising on Derby day. They would roll out cars with fresh candy, HUGE rims, with wavy panels, dents, rust bubbles, they wouldn't even put the lock cylinders or door handles back on them....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 10 2010, 08:24 PM~18013596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres always gonna be a half ass ride somewhere just like lowriders have half ass riders


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 10:32 PM~18013642
> *dont get it twisted some of those cars can haul ass with those big ass wheels
> _JwnLx4h7oo&
> *


 :0 Finally somebody brought this up

sure the wheels and weight but theres a lot of guys down south that build the shit outta the motors. Looks all show but it's go too :biggrin:


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18013847
> *:0  Finally somebody brought this up
> 
> sure the wheels and weight but theres a lot of guys down south that build the shit outta the motors. Looks all show but it's go too  :biggrin:
> *


if im gona build a engine in a car its gona have more functional wheels then that..lets see em race this cutlass :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcLfWh4uHo


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGGEJ2Cn2Aw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGGEJ2Cn2Aw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

supercharged 502 with an estimated 500-600hp crank hp


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18013883
> *if im gona build a engine in a car its gona have more functional wheels then that..lets see em race this cutlass  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcLfWh4uHo
> *


cuttys are badass  :biggrin: I wanna get one and put a 350 in it then make it a street/strip car


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18013898
> *cuttys are badass   :biggrin:  I wanna get one and put a 350 in it then make it a street/strip car
> *



well at least we agree on that lol..long as you put a olds 350 in it  leave the chevies in the chevies lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 11:12 PM~18013921
> *well at least we agree on that lol..long as you put a olds 350 in it    leave the chevies in the chevies lol  :biggrin:
> *


Yea i thought about a Chevy 350 in a cutty but thats like putting a 2jz in a 240sx


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18013667
> *I don't know how things are in the rest of the country, But around here, this is the normal. A donk is simply some p.o.s. with big ass rims, and usually candy. Body work and interior etc is of no importance. I believe(at least locally) this started with Broadway cruising on Derby day. They would roll out cars with fresh candy, HUGE rims, with wavy panels, dents, rust bubbles, they wouldn't even put the lock cylinders or door handles back on them....
> *



x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 10 2010, 11:24 PM~18013596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a mc not a donk!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HERES A DONK FROM HERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A REGAL NOT DONK YOU DUMBFUCK!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 PM~18008441
> *I DO LIKE THESE, I DONT CONSIDER THESE TO BE DONKS, I CALL IT A LOWROD  IF THEY SIT TOO HIGH, LIKE TO WHERE YOURE MODDIN SUSPENSION THEN ITS A DONK. I SAY IF ITS BUILT WITH TASTE THEN ITS COOL*


EXACTLY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

take a gas can and a lighter to the green crap/car a afro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 09:32 PM~18013642
> *dont get it twisted some of those cars can haul ass with those big ass wheels
> _JwnLx4h7oo&
> *


did it say what it ran, I like them 71's


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

and again :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 10 2010, 07:48 AM~18009204
> *my theory is, If you have to raise the car to fit the rims on it, then they shouldnt go on it.      just my .02
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 08:29 AM~18023747
> *did it say what it ran, I like them 71's
> *


low 13s its even faster with slicks


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I dont see big rims going away considering most newer cars are coming with larger sized wheels from the factory. I like the cars that are done right all that lifted shit is junk that regal on the 32s stays down the road from me and honestley i dont see how the ga dot dont take that piece of shit off the road. I been lowriding for a long time and for years almost all of the 90s i dailey drove a lifted low but as much as love lifted lowriders there just not the thing to dailey drive. So i swapped my 13s for a set of 24s. But i didnt give them away just put them back for sat and sunday so i have the best of both worlds :biggrin: Here is my 64 thats im building 13s all the way and my bigbody on 24s


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 12 2010, 08:38 AM~18023823
> *and again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i got 24s on my lac and im thinking of lowering it


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 12 2010, 05:00 PM~18028271
> *x2 i got 24s on my lac and im thinking of lowering it
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 10 2010, 07:48 AM~18009204
> *my theory is, If you have to raise the car to fit the rims on it, then they shouldnt go on it.      just my .02
> *


x2

Biggest i'd go on a car is 22's, truck 24's...maybe 26's But has to tuck tire or rim


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 10 2010, 04:59 AM~18009120
> *I am seeing more Maturity In the styles.
> 
> 
> ...


THEYRE COO.i wouldnt mine rollin somthing like these...but its just like witt lowriding...if its done right and stay clean then it can be respected, but if you just throw sumthing together and start getting tacky then thats where you gotta cross the line...jus my 2 cents


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 12 2010, 05:00 PM~18028271
> *x2 i got 24s on my lac and im thinking of lowering it
> *


This is my lil bro's lac on 22's


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 13 2010, 05:56 PM~18037884
> *This is my lil bro's lac on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tough. He should add some tints


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 13 2010, 05:58 PM~18038929
> *Thats tough. He should add some tints
> *


x2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 13 2010, 03:56 PM~18037884
> *This is my lil bro's lac on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 well not that low lol just alittle but thats bad ass for damn sure


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i bet they will be out like spinners. really hot 4 a while then no one wants one. im just sadend by all the casualties of fine cars that went through it


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 13 2010, 03:56 PM~18037884
> *This is my lil bro's lac on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good i wouldent call that a donk


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 13 2010, 05:56 PM~18037884
> *This is my lil bro's lac on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 14 2010, 12:28 AM~18042066
> *
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18041925
> *i bet they will be out like spinners. really hot 4 a while then no one wants one. im just sadend by all the casualties of fine cars that went through it
> *


doubt it. like someone said new cars are coming out with big wheels and on most of them you cant put anything smaller than a 15" wheel and that does looks like shit. 
spinners aint out only paisas and cheap ****** rolled cheap spinners. the new thing is Floaters


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18007522
> *the whole age of lifting and themes passed if you see a lifted or theme whip its usually a whiteboy. its all about Motor,candy paint and Offsets
> 
> 
> ...


i like that blue regal :thumbsup:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Jul 9 2010, 09:03 PM~18007317
> *I think its pretty obvious that the ugly ass wastes of metal that we call DONKS are hear to stay(they've been around since 2000) how do you guys feel about that.?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 14 2010, 03:48 PM~18046868
> *UGLY AS FUCK!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


your club has a few of them


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 13 2010, 07:15 PM~18039722
> *:0 well not that low lol just alittle but thats bad ass for damn sure
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 13 2010, 10:14 PM~18041937
> *that looks good i wouldent call that a donk
> *


Wasn't calling it a donk Homie  just posted it cause that guy a couple posts before you was saying he was thinking of lowering his fleet on 24's  i was just trying to give him an idea of what it might look like


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

: :wow:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 13 2010, 05:56 PM~18037884
> *This is my lil bro's lac on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like big rims at all but thats fucin sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Goes to show. How good it can look when it's sitting low!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 12:22 PM~18011043
> *yup it wasnt a big scene but people have been lifting cars long before donks
> 
> 
> ...


*Ok now look at this...Seriously?? *</span>
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/361.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>To this idea **

*:thumbsdown:    :rant:    :nosad:    :loco:    :werd:    :sprint:
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 14 2010, 11:13 PM~18050720
> *Yep and it was retarded back then too!! :nono:  :rant:
> *


how the fuck do you even know, that shit was done for weight transfer which is why gassers lean towards the rear and most cats didnt want to radius the fenders. i asked a few old cats that were around and they said they would if they had the money at the time. it was based on some toys and comics according to one guy same reason people jacked up the rears and ran 15x10s .


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 15 2010, 12:29 AM~18051120
> *how the fuck do you even know, that shit was done for weight transfer which is why gassers lean towards the rear and most cats didnt want to radius the fenders. i asked a few old cats that were around and they said they would if they had the money at the time. it was based on some toys and comics according to one guy same reason people jacked up the rears and ran 15x10s .
> *


*Wow...Did I get you upset... I had to go back n edit my sh8 because I don't even know you n I didn't want to be wasting our time exchanging words back n forth.. For someone to say it was based on some toys and comics...Seriously :loco: Look, my opinion is exactly that...AN OPINION..If thats how you ride then more power too you..*


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 10 2010, 08:11 AM~18009679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't help but think that the nor-cal old schools had something to do with the creation of donks. Personally, I prefer the 15” spokes with vogues over 20+ inch rims with low pros.










Pay attention to the cars…I’m not responsible for the dip shits dancing. Looks like a bunch of retards trying to hump a door knob!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 15 2010, 07:49 AM~18052163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that was the shits in my dayz :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18052163
> *I can't help but think that the nor-cal old schools had something to do with the creation of donks. Personally, I prefer the 15” spokes with vogues over 20+ inch rims with low pros.
> 
> 
> ...


Did they put rims that were bigger than 13's on their cars back in the day when lowriders were hot? Because down in Miami ppl ppl did the same thing during that same time.

But maybe no one knew what the other side was doing  

This is from LA in like 94' i think and go to 1:23-1:26. They had bigger spokes too

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5BtF7727U8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5BtF7727U8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 15 2010, 08:55 AM~18052638
> *that was the shits in my dayz :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 15 2010, 09:54 AM~18053048
> *Did they put rims that were bigger than 13's on their cars back in the day when lowriders were hot? Because down in Miami ppl ppl did the same thing during that same time.
> 
> But maybe no one knew what the other side was doing
> ...


17s-18s were out in the early 90s ever seen a G body on 17 inch reverse spokes it actually makes a G body look good, reason people werent riding them wasnt about the size its because they were stupid expensive if i remember right my dad got quoted 3+ stacks for a set with tires he went with 14" bolt-ons after that. 20s didnt come into the scene till late 90s i wanna say 95-96 but they were seen at SEMA in 93 and you know the story after that. nah they, didnt lowrider magazine was about the only urban car magazine thats how anyone could really tell what the other side was doing and word of mouth from cats that went coast to coast. no too many people know but lifted cars is a thing in Chicago exept no big rims just a 4 inch lift on stock wheels or 30 spoke cragars with 255/50/15s W/W.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 11 2010, 04:08 AM~18013892
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGGEJ2Cn2Aw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGGEJ2Cn2Aw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> supercharged 502 with an estimated 500-600hp crank hp
> *


damm thats sick

i would roll that any day


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Flipper (Jul 8, 2010)

How about a rat rod farm truck with big wheels?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flipper_@Jul 15 2010, 11:00 AM~18053527
> *How about a rat rod farm truck with big wheels?
> 
> 
> ...


 needs to be jacked up 4 feet with some Hot Wheels logo on it :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 15 2010, 12:33 PM~18053325
> *17s-18s were out in the early 90s ever seen a G body on 17 inch reverse spokes it actually makes a G body look good, reason people werent riding them wasnt about the size its because they were stupid expensive if i remember right my dad got quoted 3+ stacks for a set with tires he went with 14" bolt-ons after that. 20s didnt come into the scene till late 90s i wanna say 95-96 but they were seen at SEMA in 93 and you know the story after that. nah they, didnt lowrider magazine was about the only urban car magazine thats how anyone could really tell what the other side was doing and word of mouth from cats that went coast to coast. no too many people know but lifted cars is a thing in Chicago exept no big rims just a 4 inch lift on stock wheels or 30 spoke cragars with 255/50/15s W/W.
> *


 :uh: So that explains it all


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 03:22 PM~18011043
> *yup it wasnt a big scene but people have been lifting cars long before donks
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the shit right thur  

As for donks, I hate em. I like some of the paint on them, and even some of the interiors I've seen in em, but I hate lifted with 24"+... I would buy one and lower it back to stock hight or hydros and throw wires, TT's, or cragars on them


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 15 2010, 09:54 AM~18053048
> *Did they put rims that were bigger than 13's on their cars back in the day when lowriders were hot? Because down in Miami ppl ppl did the same thing during that same time.
> *


The rides in my post were called "old schools". They sported 15X7 or 8 Zeniths or Daytons with vogue tires. They were basically muscle cars with spokes and crazy stereo systems.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66+Jul 14 2010, 03:48 PM~18046868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 but then again its not its not this guys fault that 
ro isnt a lowrider club... and those donks are ugly as fuck ones too.... :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper+Jul 14 2010, 07:33 PM~18048640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 9 2010, 11:47 PM~18008560
> *yall thinking something like this ? I'm not too impressed by these at all I'll stick to small tires and wire  :biggrin:  this one is on 28's
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CRUIZE WITH HIM MANNY? :biggrin:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 14 2010, 07:33 PM~18048640
> *i dont like big rims at all but thats fucin sick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

so is a DONK a lifted car with big wheels? is it still a DONK if the wheels are tucked?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 03:07 PM~18055635
> *so is a DONK a lifted car with big wheels? is it still a DONK if the wheels are tucked?
> *


Lifted as far as i know Homie  if i'm wrong i'm sure i'll be corrected :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 03:07 PM~18055635
> *so is a DONK a lifted car with big wheels? is it still a DONK if the wheels are tucked?
> *


A donk is a 71-75 chevy impala/caprice i dont know why in the hell everybody started calling anything with big wheels a fucking donk. If a monte carlo has big rims its not a donk it a monte carlo. If a 73 caprice has a set of 15" steel wheels its a donk you feel me.


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18058383
> *A donk is a 71-75 chevy impala/caprice i dont know why in the hell everybody started calling anything with big wheels a fucking donk. If a monte carlo has big rims its not a donk it a monte carlo. If a 73 caprice has a set of 15" steel wheels its a donk you feel me.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jul 15 2010, 02:03 PM~18055004
> *x2 but then  again its not its not this guys fault that
> ro isnt a lowrider club... and those donks are  ugly as fuck ones too....  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im not claiming to know anything about ro... just the obvious, ro is a car club because of all of the suv's, luxury cars etc... if it was a lowrider club it would only have lowriders in it right? ... but that is besides the point and im not going to go on and do a google search to find them but i seen a few cars on big rims at shows that should have been on wires... also what i wrote about them being ugly as fuck was for donks i was not talking about ro cars because some of them are clean as fuck... i just wanted to make sure you didnt take that the wrong way...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 09:48 PM~18058970
> *SHOW ME A LIFTED CAR WITH BIG WHEELS HOMIE.......Traditional Lowriders: We prefer all years of 2 door Hardtop or Convertible Chevrolet Impala from 1958 ON UP. 60's preferred. All years of Monte Carlos, Cutlass, Regals, Grand Prix's, Malibu's, Chevell's etc.
> 
> -Bombs: 1957 Chevrolet 2 door and below all makes and models, 4 door Bombs are accepted 1954 and below. Bomb Trucks are welcomed also.
> ...


bullshit


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 09:35 PM~18058929
> *:dunno:
> *


I know i live in the dirty south where this shit started. Its simple a donk is a 71-75 chevy fullsize car. Shit if in doubt just pm double o he has had a shit load of them


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

In very small pockets of the south "experts" call only certain cars "donks". The rest of the world calls ANY car that is lifted with big ass rims a donk.

Period.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 16 2010, 07:28 AM~18060332
> *In very small pockets of the south "experts" call only certain cars "donks". The rest of the world calls ANY car that is lifted with big ass rims a donk.
> 
> Period.
> *


:uh: well outside of them deep pockets on the westcoast anything that has been lowered the rest of the world calls them lowriders  eventhough they are not. Same goes for donks honestley i think its a stupid ass word to call anything but thats my 2cents. It dont matter where you are in the south al,ga,fl,sc whatever ask anybody and they will tell you a donk is a 71-75 fullsize chevy. And for the record i cant stand lifted up shit its garbage period! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 16 2010, 12:05 PM~18060862
> *:uh: well outside of them deep pockets on the westcoast anything that has been lowered the rest of the world calls them lowriders  eventhough they are not. Same goes for donks honestley i think its a stupid ass word to call anything but thats my 2cents. It dont matter where you are in the south al,ga,fl,sc whatever ask anybody and they will tell you a donk is a 71-75 fullsize chevy. And for the record i cant stand lifted up shit its garbage period! :biggrin:
> *


I'm in NC and a "donk" is any stupid lifted car with big rims.

And I am from NM, a "lowrider" is the man, niot the car.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 16 2010, 11:43 AM~18061917
> *I'm in NC and a "donk" is any stupid lifted car with big rims.
> 
> And I am from NM, a "lowrider" is the man, niot the car.
> *


I have not ever heard anybody call the man a lowrider im from north centeral tx and i have been riding since 91 and thats a first for me so i called my homie from albuquerque and he said hes never heard anybody say that :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 16 2010, 03:01 PM~18062026
> *I have not ever heard anybody call the man a lowrider im from north centeral tx and i have been riding since 91 and thats a first for me so i called my homie from albuquerque and he said hes never heard anybody say that :dunno:
> *


never mind, not worth the effort.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 10 2010, 02:22 PM~18011043
> *yup it wasnt a big scene but people have been lifting cars long before donks
> 
> 
> ...


I love the old gassers


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dont forget the Scrapers


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 16 2010, 02:29 PM~18063344
> *Dont forget the Scrapers
> 
> 
> ...


you know scrapers are classified as FWDs


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 16 2010, 04:32 PM~18063364
> *you know scrapers are classified as FWDs
> *


 Nope didnt know that


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 16 2010, 02:40 PM~18063417
> *Nope didnt know that
> *


if you think about it any 3.8 is a scraper


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Never heard of the term scraper... Is it a big body with big wheels that fit within the inner fenders? Is this term scaper nationwide?? For whatever reason I like this look a whole lot better than when its lifted way up high but I'd still prefer this one sitting on some 13's... :biggrin: *


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 17 2010, 07:28 AM~18067605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are u kidding me? u dont listen to E-40 ? shit dude he raps about scrappers in his stuff. Ghetto Reportcard to be exact


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 16 2010, 07:06 AM~18060207
> *I know i live in the dirty south where this shit started. Its simple a donk is a 71-75 chevy fullsize car. Shit if in doubt just pm double o he has had a shit load of them
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 17 2010, 07:28 AM~18067794
> *are u kidding me?  u dont listen to E-40 ?  shit dude he raps about scrappers in his stuff. Ghetto Reportcard to be exact
> *


*Yes I know who Earl Stevens from Vallejo is...But I listened to some of his older music when he was with The Click...Sorry I am not up to date with his music... So other than him is the term "SCRAPPER", nationwide??? Just a question..Not trying to be sarcastic or looking for sarcasm from anyone..Jus not familiar with the term..Thank you*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 15 2010, 05:07 PM~18055635
> *so is a DONK a lifted car with big wheels? is it still a DONK if the wheels are tucked?
> *


this is the way i see it.:thumbsup: If it's an 09 impala lifted on 24's, i and everybody i know, refer to it as a donk. i know thats not the "proper" term for donk but thats the way it goes around here. If im describing the car i would say it's all "donked out" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 17 2010, 03:52 PM~18070101
> *this is the way i see it.:thumbsup:  If it's an 09 impala lifted on 24's, i and everybody i know, refer to it as a donk. i know thats not the "proper" term for donk but thats the way it goes around here. If im describing the car i would say it's all "donked out"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

to each his own... but i see nonithing nice about this style..


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 18 2010, 05:13 PM~18076702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*To each his own....X1960*


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18076702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ghetto monster car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 PM~18076702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT EITHER BUT SEE THAT DONK BOX AND BUBBLE MAGAZINE MESSED THE WHOLE NAME OF THE DONK, THATS WHY THEY NOW CALL THE MAGAZINE RIDES.....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 19 2010, 06:31 AM~18080680
> *I DONT EITHER BUT SEE THAT DONK BOX AND BUBBLE MAGAZINE MESSED THE WHOLE NAME OF THE DONK, THATS WHY THEY NOW CALL THE MAGAZINE RIDES.....
> *


THAT WAS A SERIES, the name of the magazine has always been Rides


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18078587
> *Ghetto monster car
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 17 2010, 09:52 AM~18068054
> *Yes I know who Earl Stevens from Vallejo is...But I listened to some of his older music when he was with The Click...Sorry I am not up to date with his music... So other than him is the term "SCRAPPER", nationwide???  Just a question..Not trying to be sarcastic or looking for sarcasm from anyone..Jus not familiar with the term..Thank you
> *



it must be by now.

Youtube has a Vid of a Regal named Donkey Kong wit 40" wheels , plus hes on Myspace too, rollin 40's is some sick shit man.


im all for the DONK look but i think some people just go way overboard wit shit, rollin 20's and 22's is cool even 24's but anything bigger is just a bit much


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18081805
> *it must be by now.
> 
> Youtube has a Vid of a Regal named Donkey Kong wit 40" wheels , plus hes on Myspace too, rollin 40's is some sick shit man.
> ...


yea imo once you go over a certain size or lift too high its an over kill

like.....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Lak85MPcR4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Lak85MPcR4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mB6gicqWDJ8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mB6gicqWDJ8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JgxVk3oVx2c&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JgxVk3oVx2c&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

no offense to the owner but why would you bag that^^^^^


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18081892
> *yea imo once you go over a certain size or lift too high its an over kill
> 
> like.....
> ...


a lot of bro trucks are bagged


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 19 2010, 12:08 PM~18081965
> *a lot of bro trucks are bagged
> *


oh but what i meant was why jack it up then bag it  

but oh well to each his own


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

gay


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 19 2010, 12:23 PM~18082097
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I
> *


I bet you that in a few years mad ppl gonna be on nothing lower than 30's lol

Kinda like how the sizes changed every few years like first it was 20's then 22's then 24's


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jul 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18007522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono: too high and big tires are ugly


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 12 2010, 05:58 PM~18028260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the fleetwood sittting nice on the 24s


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 18 2010, 05:13 PM~18076702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 19 2010, 11:33 AM~18082182
> *I bet you that in a few years mad ppl gonna be on nothing lower than 30's lol
> 
> Kinda like how the sizes changed every few years like first it was 20's then 22's then 24's
> *


ive noticed that, i guess it can be considered a "status symbol " after a while


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 21 2010, 03:50 PM~18104619
> *ive noticed that, i guess it can be considered a "status symbol " after a while
> *


size hardly matters its about the brand Forgiatos being the best, you know how ****** are its gotta be the most expensive shit even if they cancel each other out.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

true that


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jul 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18104189
> *the fleetwood sittting nice on the 24s
> *


Thanks man its my daily im thinking of throwing a 1" drop all the way around


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 19 2010, 10:23 AM~18082097
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I
> *


*The only reason I come to this topic is because it's entertaining.. This whole look I don't understand it.. Nor do I want to.. If you get your rocks off by rolling on 30's or in this case 40's, then do what you do.. *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 21 2010, 03:56 PM~18104660
> *size hardly matters its about the brand Forgiatos being the best, you know how ****** are its gotta be the most expensive shit  even if they cancel each other out.
> *


*Agree... 

But how short does something have to be in order to be considered a FAD... I can't imagine people continuing to buy 30"+ size rims..Their are so many negative factors that need to be considered. Price, mpg, proper equipment if vehicle was to break down or have a flat and wear and tear on tranny.. I believe in due time that individuals will start to look at other ways to distinguish their rides from others..*


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

fuck it just throw some tracter wheels on it that way the farmers and the ghetto can all get along. hell some one can build a john deer caprice or a kumatsu crown vic shit it would be like solving world piece


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18105657
> *Thanks man its my daily im thinking of throwing a 1" drop all the way around
> *


tucking :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn I've been reading all of this and it's fuckin interesting. LOL Tha Fleet on is sick! Some of tha other donks are clean but not jus my type of hype. Those chinos are always bitin' our shit! How tha hell are you wearin' a gangster shirt and ur in Japan?! LOL I seen these fools wearin colors and they have no idea wut tha fuck it means. Sorry off tha topic.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Jul 22 2010, 11:27 PM~18119425
> *Damn I've been reading all of this and it's fuckin interesting. LOL Tha Fleet on  is sick! Some of tha other donks are clean but not jus my type of hype. Those chinos are always bitin' our shit! How tha hell are you wearin' a gangster shirt and ur in Japan?! LOL I seen these fools wearin colors and they have no idea wut tha fuck it means. Sorry off tha topic.
> *


lol yall bit off the chinos  

they caught a lot of people off guard with the rides they were building


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 21 2010, 08:28 PM~18106973
> *The only reason I come to this topic is because it's entertaining.. This whole look I don't understand it.. Nor do I want to.. If you get your rocks off by rolling on 30's or in this case 40's, then do what you do..
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:28 PM~18106973
> *The only reason I come to this topic is because it's entertaining.. This whole look I don't understand it.. Nor do I want to.. If you get your rocks off by rolling on 30's or in this case 40's, then do what you do..
> *


  ppl in the car world just gotta let other do their thing and leave it at that


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

i loved lowriders for years now, but since 99 or so the big rim thing was popping down here in fort lauderdale and miami..so i got caught up in the game ..but lowrider for life..heres my regal before and after...










24's, 3 peice staggered


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Jul 23 2010, 06:35 PM~18126111
> *i loved lowriders for years now, but since 99 or so the big rim thing was popping down here in fort lauderdale and miami..so i got caught up in the game ..but lowrider for life..heres my regal before and after...
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

Its all about 155/80-13's on my ride*  












































*when done building :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Jul 23 2010, 06:35 PM~18126111
> *i loved lowriders for years now, but since 99 or so the big rim thing was popping down here in fort lauderdale and miami..so i got caught up in the game ..but lowrider for life..heres my regal before and after...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 19 2010, 11:59 AM~18081892
> *yea imo once you go over a certain size or lift too high its an over kill
> 
> like.....
> ...



that shit is gay. it looks tacky and low class, i guess it goes with the music they listen to nowadays....tacky and low class.


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## fatony (Mar 24, 2009)

my lac sitting in 20s hated when it was called a donk


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatony_@Jul 27 2010, 11:51 PM~18160958
> *my lac sitting in 20s hated when it was called a donk
> 
> 
> ...


 now thats a cool DONK :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18081892
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JgxVk3oVx2c&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JgxVk3oVx2c&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> no offense to the owner but why would you bag that^^^^^
> *


It's painful to even watch this one... 

Fuckin redrum can't even figure out what he wants to say next, and Paul Wall is tryin to hard. He sounds like he's got peanut butter stuck to the roof of his mouth. 
If that was my son, I'd punch him in the neck and ship his ass to boot camp. Matter of fact, I'm gonna go slap my kid in the back of the head right now. When he asks me why, I'm gonna tell him it's just a preview. The real asswhoopin show starts if he EVER starts acting like these retards.


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

*More from these retards.... :thumbsdown: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 07:52 AM~18162373
> *It's painful to even watch this one...
> 
> Fuckin redrum can't even figure out what he wants to say next, and Paul Wall is tryin to hard. He sounds like he's got peanut butter stuck to the roof of his mouth.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Jul 23 2010, 06:35 PM~18126111
> *i loved lowriders for years now, but since 99 or so the big rim thing was popping down here in fort lauderdale and miami..so i got caught up in the game ..but lowrider for life..heres my regal before and after...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jul 28 2010, 04:44 PM~18166539
> *:uh: :thumbsdown:
> *


them rims cost more than your car


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18168739
> *them rims cost more than your car
> *


TO ME IT AINT ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY GOES IN TO THE RIMS THERES MORE TO LOWRIDING THEN THAT LIKE THIS GUY JUST CHANGED IT UP ALL BECAUSE HE GOT CAUGHT UP WITH THE NEW FAD FUCKED THAT HES NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER LIKE SOME VATO SAID IN A POST FUCK WHAT THE LATEST RAPPER IS RAPPING ABOUT DO WHAT YOU FEELS RIGHT FROM THE HEART NOT CAUSE SOME FAD SHIT


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18168739
> *them rims cost more than your car
> *


THIS IS WHAT IM WORKING ON


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jul 29 2010, 08:15 AM~18172880
> *THIS IS WHAT IM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> ...


lol forget it, if it was a 59 yeah then the car does but youre not getting it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jul 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18169316
> *TO ME IT AINT ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY GOES IN TO THE RIMS THERES MORE TO LOWRIDING THEN THAT LIKE THIS GUY JUST CHANGED IT UP ALL BECAUSE HE GOT CAUGHT UP WITH THE NEW FAD FUCKED THAT HES NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER LIKE SOME VATO SAID IN A POST FUCK WHAT THE LATEST RAPPER IS RAPPING ABOUT DO WHAT YOU FEELS RIGHT FROM THE HEART NOT CAUSE SOME FAD SHIT
> *


thats the biggest line of bullshit i ever read in my life, true lowrider, fuck outta here :uh:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I feel ya bruh.. How does a Lowrider change his lifestyle up... I can live in Little Creek, Alabama and b the only MF out there on 13's....Jus because your peers/partnas/homiez, whatever the fuck you want to call them are riding on 22's or bigger doesn't mean that I am going to change my lifestyle..13's n 14's have been around for a long ass time and I don't see them going anywhere...The style of the rim may change but the size of it will not...If you are a Lowrider you won't go from 13's or 14's to fukn 22's...  *


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 29 2010, 09:12 AM~18173287
> *lol forget it, if it was a 59 yeah then the car does but youre not getting it.
> *


WHERES YOUR RIDE


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 29 2010, 09:28 AM~18173403
> *I feel ya bruh.. How does a Lowrider change his lifestyle up... I can live in Little Creek, Alabama and b the only MF out there on 13's....Jus because your peers/partnas/homiez, whatever the fuck you want to call them are riding on 22's or bigger doesn't mean that I am going to change my lifestyle..13's n 14's have been around for a long ass time and I don't see them going anywhere...The style of the rim may change but the size of it will not...If you are a Lowrider you won't go from 13's or 14's to fukn 22's...
> *


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 29 2010, 09:14 AM~18173307
> *thats the biggest line of bullshit i ever read in my life, true lowrider, fuck outta here  :uh:
> *


YOUR NOTHING BUT AN INTERNET SHIT TALKER THATS IT YOU AINT ABOUT SHIT LIL PUNK


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jul 29 2010, 09:55 AM~18173555
> *WHERES YOUR RIDE
> *


i drive a truck on 22s had a lowrider before that, it had nothing to do with keeping up with the trends i choose the truck on 22s for practical reasons, people have been trying feed me the lowrider bullshit since i was 8 lowrider rhetoric of "oooh thats not a lowrider becuase its not a GM or RWD and its not a lowrider unless it has 13s and juice you got the wrong paintjob your car isnt a lowrider because it has 4 doors. im immune to the horseshit rhetoric this site feeds to people some of you fuckers havent even been riding a year and have the balls to tell motherfuckers what lowriders should be.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Jul 23 2010, 07:35 PM~18126111
> *i loved lowriders for years now, but since 99 or so the big rim thing was popping down here in fort lauderdale and miami..so i got caught up in the game ..but lowrider for life..heres my regal before and after...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: badass chico


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jul 29 2010, 09:57 AM~18173569
> *YOUR NOTHING BUT AN INTERNET SHIT TALKER THATS IT YOU AINT ABOUT SHIT LIL PUNK
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

deez pix were taken n fall of 09

















i wus at a junkyrd couple wks ago and seen dis


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Jul 30 2010, 04:59 PM~18187586
> *deez pix were taken n fall of 09
> 
> 
> ...


I see that the rims were the only thing that valuable besides the motor


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a God! :cheesy:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@Jul 30 2010, 04:59 PM~18187586
> *deez pix were taken n fall of 09
> 
> 
> ...



right where it belongs. fuckin low class garbage.


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Jul 31 2010, 09:54 AM~18193022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 11:11 AM~18162475
> *More from these retards.... :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


its funny cause they are the only impress themselves


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

think about how eazy it is to "donk" a car out.

then think about how much work it takes to make a real lowrider car that 80% of us lowriders wont clown on.

donks are here to stay
unless dot makes big wheels illegal on pasanger viechles


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jul 29 2010, 08:15 AM~18172880
> *THIS IS WHAT IM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

man yall dudes are a trip... i just looked threw this whole thread and 95% of the cars yall put up here are the bottom of the barrel in this whole "Donk" scene... first of all, not every car with big rims in a "donk"... i aint gonna get into it because its been said a bunch of times already. but anyway, its plenty of real donks out here and on the net that im quite sure most of the people on this board would fuck with or atleast respect/appreciate. i can google lowrider right now and post pictures of the most garbage low riders in the game and show it to some people who only ride donks and they would loose all respect for the lowrider game if thats all they know. if yall really wanna see some nice shit then look around and do some research...dont just look at a hand full of bullshit cars and judge the whole movement as trash... and another thing, this donk shit has been threw its stages and is getting more mature looking now. back in the early days people was liftin up alot and putting rims with big tires on, now people are running skinnies (skinny or low profile tires) and sittin low (squattin) on 24s and 26s and looking real good. if i could post pictures up i would but my old computer crashed last week ftl...


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

i found some pictures on my external so if somebody tell me how to post pictures up ill show yall some nice donks.....not that bullshit that yall are putting up.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 02:21 PM~18237751
> *i found some pictures on my external so if somebody tell me how to post pictures up ill show yall some nice donks.....not that bullshit that yall are putting up.
> *


 SO YOu READ THIS WHOLE THREAD AND you want to post pics??


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 02:13 PM~18237681
> *man yall dudes are a trip...  i just looked threw this whole thread and 95% of the cars yall put up here are the bottom of the barrel in this whole "Donk" scene...  first of all, not every car with big rims in a "donk"...  i aint gonna get into it because its been said a bunch of times already.  but anyway, its plenty of real donks out here and on the net that im quite sure most of the people on this board would fuck with or atleast respect/appreciate.  i can google lowrider right now and post pictures of the most garbage low riders in the game and show it to some people who only ride donks and they would loose all respect for the lowrider game if thats all they know.  if yall really wanna see some nice shit then look around and do some research...dont just look at a hand full of bullshit cars and judge the whole movement as trash...  and another thing, this donk shit has been threw its stages and is getting more mature looking now.  back in the early days people was liftin up alot and putting rims with big tires on, now people are running skinnies (skinny or low profile tires)  and sittin low (squattin) on 24s and 26s and looking real good.  if i could post pictures up i would but my old computer crashed last week ftl...
> *


This was also posted (on the first page) in an effort to clear up what is a donk and what is not. Unfortunately, it seems like donk has turned into a blanket title for all big wheeled cars. Right, wrong or indifferent.



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2010, 05:25 AM~18009166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 02:21 PM~18237751
> *i found some pictures on my external so if somebody tell me how to post pictures up ill show yall some nice donks.....not that bullshit that yall are putting up.
> *


Use the image uploader on the left side of the screen (below the smiley's) when you hit add reply. File need to be jpg format.


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 5 2010, 04:51 PM~18237980
> *SO YOu READ THIS WHOLE THREAD AND you want to post pics??
> 
> 
> ...


if u dont like it then dont look cuz. im gonna put them up for the people that dont mind seeing a different style car


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 5 2010, 05:10 PM~18238152
> *This was also posted (on the first page) in an effort to clear up what is a donk and what is not. Unfortunately, it seems like donk has turned into a blanket title for all big wheeled cars. Right, wrong or indifferent.
> *


i saw those posted up on the first page a they are nice but its alot of nicer shit out there. ill try to post some up. and by the way....of the 4 donks in that post all of them except for the black 71 been out for about 2 years or so... the game has changed alot since then...


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^Lets see them cars!^^^


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

some pics











































































































































yall want more?


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18238493
> *yall want more?
> *


Yeah



These are much nicer than those themed buckets with 24" lifts and 30" rims. Those look like lifted nascars with chromed tractor wheels. It's been said before but I'll say it again. You shouldn't have to lift the car to fit the rims. And putting giant company logos on your car without getting sponsored financially by them is just stupid. Like I said, there are nice cars, but I'll take small diameter spokes over 24s any day. Just my $.02


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

more


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 5 2010, 06:05 PM~18238673
> *Yeah
> These are much nicer than those themed buckets with 24" lifts and 30" rims. Those look like lifted nascars with chromed tractor wheels. It's been said before but I'll say it again. You shouldn't have to lift the car to fit the rims. And putting giant company logos on your car without getting sponsored financially by them is just stupid. Like I said, there are nice cars, but I'll take small diameter spokes over 24s any day. Just my $.02
> *


i feel u. just like somebody said before, different strokes for different folks. its a big difference in the lifestyle between the east and west coast. i fuck with donks, g-bodies, and a-bodies all day with big rims but i can still respect and appreciate the low rider game...yall boys put in some serious work when it come to that car shit. i just dont like when people try to tie all donks to that country ass super high lift with themes and bull shit work... bein a real car dude i can respect another mans car no matter if its a import or a lo lo.....that dont mean im gonna build one but i fuck with yall

oh yeah.... and none of those cars have lift kits. every thing thats posted are sitting on 24s or 26s


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 03:23 PM~18238278
> *if u dont like it then dont look cuz.  im gonna put them up for the people that dont mind seeing a different style car
> *


lol, you act like we don't know what a Donk is
:roflmao: and in fact a lot of cats on this form roll big rims too :uh: but go ahead and vent


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn64CVWuuYI


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18239049
> *lol, you act like we don't know what a Donk is
> :roflmao: and in fact a lot of cats on this form roll big rims too :uh: but go ahead and vent
> *



well if u read the whole thread u would see that alot of people aint know wtf a real donk is. and i know big rim cats be on here but obviously its more people that ride wires then big rims so thats who i was talkin to... i aint gettin mad...just lettin people see that it aint all about lifts and themes.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcKcpGi2h-M


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS 1 BAD ASS GEORGIA DONK!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGGEJ2Cn2Aw


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DIS BITCH RUNNIN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=268-vCoRAYw


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFY-XS_cjvU&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

no pics of donks decorated like cereal boxes or fast food chains?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 09:54 PM~18240649
> *no pics of donks decorated like cereal boxes or fast food chains?
> *


those are theme cars. They aren't really around anymore that trend kinda died down. Now its about fresh paint and big blocks :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

FUCK DONKS


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

THIS IS LAYITLOW!!!!!NOT DONKITLOW!!!!


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 04:14 PM~18238741
> *i feel u.  just like somebody said before, different strokes for different folks.  its a big difference in the lifestyle between the east and west coast.  i fuck with donks, g-bodies, and a-bodies all day with big rims but i can still respect and appreciate the low rider game...yall boys put in some serious work when it come to that car shit.  i just dont like when people try to tie all donks to that country ass super high lift with themes and bull shit work...  bein a real car dude i can respect another mans car no matter if its a import or a lo lo.....that dont mean im gonna build one but i fuck with yall
> 
> oh yeah....  and none of those cars have lift kits.  every thing thats posted are sitting on 24s or 26s
> *


Real talk.....as long as the car's clean

Welcome to lay it low. This is a great lowrider resource website but beware; there's also a lot of shit talkin and donk is a four letter word. Comes with the territory. I'm guilty of it as well. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 5 2010, 04:08 PM~18238693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one's bad!!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *RichCityVert
> post Yesterday, 06:43 PM*












Not my style. But :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that 71 is bad but just needs the skirts bad  :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 6 2010, 06:46 AM~18243493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@Aug 6 2010, 12:21 AM~18242056
> *THIS IS LAYITLOW!!!!!NOT DONKITLOW!!!!
> *


dam homie... its a thread on lawitlow about donks.... stop actin like a female. if u dont like it cool, dont look at it. its a million other threads u can click on. if u dont like donks then fuck it u dont like donks lol. all im doing is putting pictures of nice donks up for people who aint never seen a nice one


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 6 2010, 07:14 AM~18243673
> *
> *


 THE FIRST DONK!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RichCityVert_@Aug 6 2010, 07:19 AM~18243698
> *dam homie... its a thread on lawitlow about donks....  stop actin like a female.  if u dont like it cool, dont look at it.  its a million other threads u can click on.  if u dont like donks then fuck it u dont like donks lol.  all im doing is putting pictures of nice donks up for people who aint never seen a nice one
> *


 THOSE PICS ARE COOL HOMIE, JUST HAVING FUN :biggrin:


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 6 2010, 07:53 AM~18243294
> *Real talk.....as long as the car's clean
> 
> Welcome to lay it low. This is a great lowrider resource website but beware; there's also a lot of shit talkin and donk is a four letter word. Comes with the territory. I'm guilty of it as well.  :biggrin:
> *


i apreciate it cuzo. i been aint trippin at all though, i already know donks aint get no serious love on this site. its all good though


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic+Jul 9 2010, 09:03 PM~18007317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RichCityVert (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 6 2010, 09:21 AM~18243709
> *THOSE PICS ARE COOL HOMIE, JUST HAVING FUN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 6 2010, 07:20 AM~18243703
> *THE FIRST DONK!
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTER...


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Love these old schools. If I were to roll plus size rims and big horsepower, this is how I'd do it.


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 30 2010, 11:05 AM~18184728
> *:thumbsup: badass chico
> *



thanks homie...(im Cracker lol)

everything for sale too.. 

and to all the people that dont think imma tru lowrider because i took my daytons off the regal and put 24s on it..to each his own..i have 2 sets of all gold daytons, a 1980 monte im building (lolo) ..im just a car guy like yall..but i dont hate on other peoples customs... i love all cars, from the cars with the smallest wheels at the car show to the cars with the biggest wheels at the car show


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

u guys like it like this?? my "undecided" look


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@Aug 6 2010, 09:36 AM~18244646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those arent donks dumbass


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 6 2010, 10:07 AM~18243957
> *Love these old schools. If I were to roll plus size rims and big horsepower, this is how I'd do it.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I forgot about old school's. Wouldn't mind having a built 442 on some wires


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 6 2010, 09:41 AM~18244685
> *those arent donks dumbass
> *


i dont see a difference smartass


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@Aug 6 2010, 10:55 AM~18245254
> *i dont see a difference smartass
> *


thats probably cause youre messican i already know half you fuckers made it past the third grade so its ok if you dont know the difference.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 6 2010, 08:07 AM~18243957
> *Love these old schools. If I were to roll plus size rims and big horsepower, this is how I'd do it.
> 
> 
> ...


17s and Vogues they must be from oakland


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 6 2010, 05:24 PM~18248008
> *thats probably cause youre messican i already know half you fuckers made it past the third grade so its ok if you dont know the difference.
> *


that really hurt homie! i flunked 2nd grade twice then just gave up on my edumication


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Aug 6 2010, 08:51 AM~18244254
> *u guys like it like this?? my "undecided" look
> 
> 
> ...


NO. 13 7S . CLEAN THO


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 6 2010, 05:24 PM~18248014
> *17s and Vogues they must be from oakland
> *


Yesur...Nor Cal Old Schools


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Aug 6 2010, 09:45 PM~18248705
> *NO. 13 7S . CLEAN THO
> *



thanks


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Daytons and Vogues was shit in the 90's


----------



## elgreen13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 9 2010, 10:47 PM~18008560
> *yall thinking something like this ? I'm not too impressed by these at all I'll stick to small tires and wire  :biggrin:  this one is on 28's
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with that mufler pipe bro...........camon!!!!! :barf:


----------

